# Olive: Pup Update 4/10



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## luvmypets

Puppies?


----------



## Southern by choice

It is all looking great Pearce!

Can't wait!    

The gate will need modified... at 3 weeks they will walk right through that! 

I can smell puppy breathe already!


----------



## Latestarter

Awesome!


----------



## Southern by choice

DD said there is wire on the gate....  my bad- old eyes, can't see it.


----------



## bonbean01

I had to go back and look closer with my even older eyes...and yup


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Southern by choice said:


> It is all looking great Pearce!
> 
> Can't wait!
> 
> The gate will need modified... at 3 weeks they will walk right through that!
> 
> I can smell puppy breathe already!


Oh yeah. That gate is the second door into the room.  It has that thick hardware cloth attached to it.   It is just to keep hooves and paws off the other door.  I need to get a shot of the doggy door that leads outside. 

I am so excited!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

bonbean01 said:


> I had to go back and look closer with my even older eyes...and yup


I cant figure out why the pic is sideways.  It is upright in my computer file and everywhere else?


----------



## Shorty

Yay!! Puppies!


----------



## bonbean01

Well for us older ones, doing the side neck stretch to look at that beautiful face is good for us I'm sure


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Puppies!!!!!!!!! 

So excited for y'all!!!


----------



## OneFineAcre

Yayyy for pups


----------



## Devonviolet

Woo Hoo!  Definitely watching!  
It a always fun to see new puppies & watch them grow!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma




----------



## goats&moregoats

Awesome PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, Congratulations, I will be watching as well.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

About 12-15 days longer.  Olive is getting ready and likes napping in her box.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## OneFineAcre

So, what's the PVC pipe for?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

OneFineAcre said:


> So, what's the PVC pipe for?



The PVC has a few pieces still left to put in that will raise it up more.  It acts as a bumper to prevent Olive from squishing pups up against the side of the box and allows them a spot to crawl under.  With the bedding in, it seems a bit too short but is being adjusted.  

The far corner has an outdoor heatpad under the hay.  As cold as it is outside, that room is really cozy.  Really glad we insulated the walls and ceiling.


----------



## bonbean01

You are such a good Olive mommy...she is lucky to have you...so great you are prepared ahead of time and not sure I can wait that many days for her puppies to arrive!!!!  She is beautiful!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Olive made and remade her nest today.  The hay was everywhere, completely pulled out and rearranged what clearly must be the right way--I guess I did it wrong .  She had it stacked high diagonally across the center of the box and then made two whorls on either side of the center.  She was must have been busy and is completely crashed out napping alongside it right now.  

This is too exciting!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How long until she is expecting?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Next week between Wednesday and Sunday, we should have pups unless-- I made a mistake but she is sure acting like and looking like we are right on schedule.


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Yes, there needed to be that much popcorn! I can't wait to see pictures and hear about how these pups are doing. I just love puppy threads here! Best wishes and prayers for all of them to be healthy and strong! Good luck Olive!


----------



## Southern by choice

So excited to see some LGD pups on here again!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!! Congratulations Pearce!! Best wishes for a safe and healthy delivery and pups!!


----------



## promiseacres




----------



## babsbag

Just so you know...we humans ALWAYS make the nest wrong.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Temp has dropped from 100.3 to 99.4.  
Teats and breasts are full.
Olive put herself in the nursery today and won't leave and keeps digging nests.

Could be wrong, but she may be getting close to labor. 

I added bedding, covered the windows to give her privacy, turned of barn lights to shush up the poultry, and got her nice and cozy in the pen.  Baby monitor is on and I don't know how I am going to rest.  Probably should just go sleep with her. She really wanted DH to lay with her.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

So exciting!   Hoping for an uncomplicated, safe delivery of ten pups!  (that's my guess...)


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Ten teats are available so I hope no more than that!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Wishing her a safe delivery and healthy pups!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Wishing for a safe healthy delivery, keep us posted.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Good luck
Hope all goes smoothly


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## luvmypets




----------



## Shorty




----------



## Ferguson K

It's my favorite time now!


----------



## goatgurl

I smell puppy breath!!  so exciting.  hoping mom and babies do well. we'll all be waiting for the pictures...


----------



## HomesteaderWife

This thread is full of anxious folks waiting for puppy pictures!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Yeah. Going to get some sleep but excited to wake up to puppy pictures, hopefully


----------



## Pearce Pastures

No pups yet.  Temp has dropped to 98.8.  I took her out for a bit this morning to go potty and walk a little.  She started back to the barn before too long though.  As my first litter, I am anxious and just trying to read her.  After years of goats, I am sure when she gets serious, I will know though.  Staying home with her today.


----------



## Hens and Roos




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

So exciting - can't wait to see pics!  Hoping for a safe and healthy delivery for mom and pups.


----------



## samssimonsays

I can't wait! It should be soon! Stella dropped to 99 and then went back to 100 then when she dropped to 98 it happened within 24 hours! Good luck! I was the same way as you   Trying to read her and thinking it was signs and I finally went to work and she had them. Can not wait to see puppy pics!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Waiting


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Pearce Pastures

I went to get coffee and potty...2 out!!!  She says DON'T LEAVE ME AGAIN!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

Aww!! Congratulations!! Good girl Olive, you can do this!


----------



## samssimonsays

YAY!!!!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Exciting news!!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Two down - eight to go!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

That's great news.  Take care of mama and babies and then post lots of pics after they are safe and settled in!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

5 now...first one was at 8 and it's 10:50 now.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

6!  
2 girls (brindled)
4 boys  ( 1 white 3 brindled )

Olive is doing great!  Seems to be taking a little break to let pups nurse.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

So cute!!!  Where's the brindle coming from (it's beautiful)?  What kind of dog was Daddy?


----------



## Latestarter

SO exciting! Congratulations! One more girl to go! <--my guess


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Louie is 3/4 Anatolian Shepherd 1/4 Great Pyrenees.   The brindle doesn't seem to be as common in the Tolis as traditional really not too rare though.  He is the best.  So so good with newborn kids.  Right now,  he is laying on the other side of the wall like a daddy in a waiting room.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Baby #7 is a pudgy brindled girl with white trim.   

Gave Olive two soup bowls of water and a tiny snack.  She wanted it badly.  Back to pushing.


----------



## Latestarter

It just blows my mind every time I see any birth... especially multiples. The mom looks large(er) carrying the babies of course, but when you try to compare the apparent size/volume of what they were carrying inside, to the size/volume of the babies once they're born, it's like going from a dry sponge to one that's expanded or doubled in size & full of water... I wonder if the babies don't just "fill up" as they're born because the mass of babies always looks twice the size of what they were inside the mother! Glad everything is going well!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Not sure if she is done but she is taking a nap.   Pups are a fed and sleeping too.  Think I might join them.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

How many?


----------



## animalmom

Good girl, Olive!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Ahhhhh, they're so cute!


----------



## OneFineAcre

I don't check since last night and look what happens.
Congrats.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Inside for a few so I can eat and use the laptop---hardly in reception in the barn.

There are 7 total and I think she is done.  Each came out with easily followed by placenta.  She did great, cleaning them as she pushed.  I am amazed how gentle she is being for  a first time mom.  She just knows.  

So this morning, after I let her out to potty, I came back in and had coffee while I gathered up supplies.  That was at 6am.  Then DH went out to check on her and let her out again at just before 8am, then came back in to help get kids out the door (they had a two hour delay this morning due to ice on the roads but is has warmed up quite a bit since).  We were back out at 8:45 and she had two pups already.  WOW was that fast.

Pup #7 I think is the largest and was out at noon so it has been 1.5 hours since then.  She let out a big old toot but that has been it.  I told her no worries girly, happens to lots of moms.  

We cleaned up, gave her fresh food and water, and just let her rest for now.  Once DH comes back from the store, I am going to take her out to see if she will go potty.  She seems very relaxed and content though.  I will get weights and start making notes later.  
The only white one seems to be the most active already.  He was crawling all over mom.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well, seven is a good number and so much easier to take care of than 10!


----------



## luvmypets

Oh my  goodness, what cuties! Congratulations!


----------



## promiseacres

good job Olive!


----------



## samssimonsays

Congrats!!! I love the brindle tolis! only ever seen one of them ever!  they are beautiful!


----------



## goatgurl

congratulations on the new pups, they are adorable and it looks like olive has this mother thing down pat.  now the fun begins.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

So exciting


----------



## HomesteaderWife

Congrats! Oh my goodness too cute! Can't wait to see pictures of them growing up.


----------



## OneFineAcre

That's awesome.


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations and soooooooooooooooooo happy all went well!  Adorable Olive and babies!!!!  WOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hens and Roos

Congrats, glad to hear they arrived safely!


----------



## goats&moregoats

Congratulations! They and mom look beautiful. Glad all went well. No you both can relax for a few minutes.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats once again! waiting for follow up pictures as you're able please and thank you


----------



## Pearce Pastures

More pics tomorrow during weigh-ins and naming.   That way, I can get better lighting and individual pics. I am taking a nap for a few until I have to go check her again.  I did snap an adorable one of her and pups snoozing--have to upload it from my phone.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## OneFineAcre

Beautiful
You are so blessed


----------



## Latestarter

Beautiful!  mom and pups!  Nicely done Olive!


----------



## HomesteaderWife

I just want to say that I've noticed that baby animal threads bring a huge fan club here on BYH 
It's so wonderful to see everyone come together and show joy for the miracle of little critters.


----------



## Ferguson K

They are adorable. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Did the first pics, physicals, and weights on pups.  Had to work fast because Olive was none to happy to leave even for a few minutes so we could work.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Goatgirl47

They are so adorable!  Congratulations!


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Adorable, congrats


----------



## Latestarter

Man! I just want to get right in there w/mom and kids and snuggle! Gorgeous! Don't you love how momma dog always seems to have that big smile the day after delivery? It's like she KNOWS she done good!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

Olive looks happy and the pups are adorable!


----------



## babsbag

What a proud mama, and I mean Olive, not you.   The pups are adorable and I know color doesn't make a dog a good LGD but I sure do enjoy eye candy. Wish you were closer, I would have my name on one of those pups.   Good parents and neat colors, packaged deal.


----------



## samssimonsays

I am with babsbag on that one! I would have my name on one if I were closer    Love the smile on Olive's face in that pic.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Had to go to work today but DH is at home with the pack.  Wish I could just stay with them.  Not that he won't do a good job and he is probably more in love than I am.  I just want to listen to them make those cute little pre-bark squeaks.  

We had a large animal come through last night, close to the barn and house.  I took pics of tracks.  It was so quiet and then Louie made this noise I can't even describe, this howling, snarl, scream.  Never heard it before and then he launched into full on ripping barks.  I grabbed my flashlight and threw on boots but did not see it.  Maybe stray dog or large coyote.  Footprints are big.  The run from the field to near the barn then past my house out to the road.

Boy was Louie ready to kill something.


----------



## samssimonsays

The security of having them is amazing but when they actually do spring into action, it has been my most nerve wracking moments! So glad he took care of it!


----------



## babsbag

Those unheard before LGD noises puts fear into my heart. Our neighbors have seen a mountain lion twice in the early morning hours and that worries me. A 4' fence is nothing for a big cat, even with hot wire on it. I am pretty sure I heard it do its territorial scream the other night, chilling.  My dogs were on alert instantly but they would no match for hand to hand combat with a cat. 

Louie is protecting his pups now too so I am sure he is on ultra high patrol. Good dog.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Well, I am back from the vet for the pups first visit and dewclaw removal.  Dad and mom took Olive for a looooong walk, then to their pasture to play so she wouldn't be sitting in the pen fretting herself sick.  We left her home because she really did not need a vet trip and it would have just been harder.

I love my vet!  I was worried.  Worried about bringing them in where other potential illnesses might be or noisy people who don't understand my pups are not for them to touch or even look at.  Before I left, I bleached down my crate, loaded it with warm towels, tucked pups inside, then wrapped a blanket around it.  When I got there, I called inside and they said they were ready and just needed me to check in.  They had the surgery room all scrubbed up and prepped for them--they were so excited for them to come in.  

I came in, set crate and pups in a corner near the reception desk and stood in front of it so that no idiot would be able to just reach over to it.  They checked me in and of course, white pup squeaks and some lady starts in with the,"Oh what ya got in there?"  I said flatly "pups" and then looked away, not engaging.  She wanted to peek and I said, "No sorry."  She looked at me like I was the biggest ***** she had ever seen and then said, "Oh just a glance in" and starts to move my way.  I looked up at the desk and the office manager barks at her, "NO she can't uncover them, they HAVE to stay covered" then she finger-waved the tech over to get the pups immediately and walk us to the surgery room.  Woman acted all kinds of ticked but seriously, back off!

It went well.  Took forever because they were so strong and would not hold still for it.  All good though, done.  Vet says they are very healthy, no abnormalities, gaining really well.


----------



## Southern by choice

Limit those walk times and I would not put her in field to play- not good for a healing dog after whelp. No playtime with the other dogs yet. Think of dogs in the wild- they stay in their den with pups.
Getting up and out to do her "business" is about good for now.

It is funny how much they wriggle and squirm for dewclaws. Be glad you don't have to do tails. 

Have to admit to a laugh when reading...


Pearce Pastures said:


> "Oh what ya got in there?"





Pearce Pastures said:


> I said flatly "pups" and then looked away, not engaging.





Pearce Pastures said:


> She wanted to peek and I said, "No sorry."





Pearce Pastures said:


> She looked at me like I was the biggest *****





Pearce Pastures said:


> Oh just a glance in" and starts to move my way.





Pearce Pastures said:


> Woman acted all kinds of ticked but seriously, back off!





Dang girl 

Even I will lift a towel IF they are a few feet away... but I explain why. I am cracking up because I know you are a teacher and never miss an opportunity to teach...

... is this is a hint of you as a future Grandma?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Might be   I was just being "Olive" since she wasn't there to bare teeth at her  Gosh, when I had one of my kids, I recall almost grabbing someone's hand at the grocery store when they reached over to touch my baby (I think it Julia).  Nope!  I know---overprotective.

I will definitely limit her.  Thanks.  So far, she has only been out for a few minutes 3 times a day to "go" and then is right back in.  I just thought she would be so freaked if she was in there and pups gone.


----------



## Southern by choice

LOL I am not making fun of you  I so get it.

I was the same way with all my children too! All 9 of them.
I never understood how mom's would let anyone just hold their baby like it was a doll or something... seriously! My doctor had a room that they never used in the back of his clinic... it was reserved for us.  We even came in through the back door (employees only) and we waited in the van... they would wave us in... "our room" was like a suite. I loved my doctor! He was family. He was my friend too. He passed away a year ago. Best DR ever! He had a special needs child too so he always understood.

I am so looking forward to watching the pups grow!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Pearce Pastures

One week old!  They grow so fast, it like you can just see them getting bigger if you sit and watch.  The white one, we have nicknamed Oliver since he looks like his momma, is really active and gives out the most adorable little barks.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Not sure why pics attached that way.


----------



## OneFineAcre

I'm glad they are doing so well
Seems Olive is a good mom


----------



## Southern by choice

My spreadsheets aren't as fancy as yours.. no pictures in mine. 

Loving the updates!


----------



## Latestarter

They're growing superbly! Even the littlest one is catching up. They should be opening their eyes soon. How exciting!


----------



## promiseacres

How do you ever leave them??


----------



## Pearce Pastures

It is really hard to come back inside.


----------



## Beekissed

Pearce Pastures said:


> View attachment 14024



This pic should most definitely be placed in the POW contest...this is just the sweetest thing ever!  

Thank you for this thread, this has been a most beautiful journey and I love all the pics.  Love, love, love how beautiful and tender your Olive is with her babies...that is one lovely dog!  I just feel privileged to get to see such a thing and am thankful that you documented it for us.      Congratulations on your healthy pups and your good mother's first litter.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Beekissed

Baby animals are just so precious!  Those pups look very well fed and content, very healthy.  What a blessing to your homestead!

That Louie is one gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks for sharing the pic of Louie! He's quite handsome. Looks like a very good size dog and well proportioned. Those pups should turn out awesome!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Louie really is a good boy too.  Very very gentle with the tiniest goats, adores children, but can flip that switch to defense when he needs to.  We have him eating a bit extra right now to gain back the pounds he dumped when Olive was in heat.  Poor guy was so in love he wouldn't touch food, and only nibbled a little bit when I tried to give him fresh cooked meats.


----------



## samssimonsays

Pearce Pastures said:


> Louie really is a good boy too.  Very very gentle with the tiniest goats, adores children, but can flip that switch to defense when he needs to.  We have him eating a bit extra right now to gain back the pounds he dumped when Olive was in heat.  Poor guy was so in love he wouldn't touch food, and only nibbled a little bit when I tried to give him fresh cooked meats.


We had the same issue with Rumely when Stella was in heat. Absolutely love sick. Even when we had her in the barn and him in the house. 

Louie is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Valentines Day and pups all have their eyes open and are getting more and more active.  Olive decided she needed a mommy break today though and figured out how to open the man door, jump the gate, and play in the mainway of the barn for awhile before hopping back into the nursery pen.  Silly girl and smart too.  She has a doggy door to go out if she needs to, though she doesn't go out for long.  Very good mom.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH my goodness - they are sooo cute!


----------



## babsbag

Too cute, makes me want puppies again. They are a lot of work but so much fun too.  

I just read your post about the vet visit and I can relate. I had to take some Dalmatians to UC Davis for a hearing test and I wouldn't let them out of the crate until I SAW them clean the table; they thought I was crazy but I had been through a "parvo litter" when someone brought it to my house via another kennel. UGH.  I also had a vet come to my house to do shots and checkups and I asked him to put on a clean shirt and I gave him booties for his shoes. Much better to be safe than sorry.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Poka_Doodle

They are adorable. Any names yet?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Not yet really--my 4 year old niece named one Zuma because he has on collar the color of some character she likes, and I keep calling one fluffy girl (the biggest one).  I figure we will start giving out nicknames as their personality appears.  One of them in particular seems ultra laid back and another quite vocal but that could change.


----------



## babsbag

When I was sending pups back to NC Southern asked me if they were watchers or patrollers...I looked at them and said "ummm...they are puppies" .  She might be able to pick out traits at a very early age, I on the other hand have a hard time with that. One pup that would never look at people ended up going to NC and she is a love. I thought she was going to be a handful and would need all kinds of "large family therapy" to become social.  Thankfully they do change.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=492195097653545


----------



## Pearce Pastures

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=492194134320308


----------



## Latestarter

Thanks! They're beautiful!


----------



## Goatgirl47

Awww! They sure are cute!  Are you planning on keeping any of them?


----------



## Ferguson K

Aweeeeeee !!!! I think puppies are cute. I hate training them though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

We planning on keeping two.  I am no pro at picking temperament but there are two at the moment who are especially laid back and calm.  That could change I suppose.  And maybe a more active one would be great too but I love the mellow, laid back boys best.


----------



## OneFineAcre

They are adorable


----------



## babsbag

I just love those little noises they make. So cute.


----------



## samssimonsays

I love little puppies! They are so darn cute!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

We are having a nice blizzard today so we are all hunkered down at home.  We decided it was time for nicknames today and after some help, came up with some that seemed to fit.

The girls....

MOXY





WINNIE


 

AMMY (a shorter variation of a neighbor's suggestion of Amidy meaning "my friend")


----------



## Pearce Pastures

The boys...

TEDDY


 

TATER


 

BEAR


 

BORIS (*he is one of the two males we are keeping--haven't decided on the other yet*)


----------



## OneFineAcre

oh my gosh they are beautiful


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma

What beauties!  Love all that brindle!


----------



## Hens and Roos

very cute!


----------



## Latestarter

Now those are some absolutely beautiful pups! Bear looks like he's gonna be a bruiser! Love Teddy's mask/face  Thanks for sharing! Stay warm.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Pups are growing like weeds!  It is starting to become apparent they each have their own little personality, and telling them apart is getting easier.  

Moxy is the first one to make a move, leaving the group to charge across the pen to bark at whoever comes in the door, and the little stinker managed to crawl over the side of the box making us have to add some height to it.  

Tater and Bear are very laid back, relaxed all the time.  They will come over to us and sit by our boots, watching their siblings tussle with each other.  Winnie and Ammy are like that too but seem lick us and seem to want to be patted on the head.  

Teddy seems to want to be dominant, starting wrestling matches all the time.

And Boris likes to eat.  And eat.  He comes over to and stays at the food pan long after the others are done.  He is going to be a big boy.


----------



## goatgurl

they are so beautiful.  it would be pretty hard for me to choose.


----------



## Ferguson K




----------



## promiseacres




----------



## Beekissed

I'm really loving Teddy's relaxed demeanor....seems a confident and calm pup, just from the pic.  Am I right?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Somewhat right   He is not as calm as a few, but more chill than his sister.  He was the first pup to actually stand up and walk around, and crawled all over his momma.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Olive is a good momma, which was clear from the start.  Well, cute little story for you.

We had a doe kid, first time mom, and NOT a good one.  I wrote last month about having to save her kids from near death after she left them in the cold.  Afterwards, we put them back with their mom and observed---she was reluctantly letting them nurse but was not attentive and we put them on bottles instead, sold one and the other is still here.  Little doeling stayed for a few days inside our house and then was moved to a pen in the barn with another kid, but after the other kid was sold, we moved her in with the big goats because it she needs buddies.  

Well, we went to feed her and couldn't find her.  We looked under hay feeders, outside, and not a trace.  I was a bit worried that somehow she had gotten through the fence and snatched by a coyote.  But then we went to feed pups and there she was, tucked into the nest box sleeping with the other 7 babies and Olive.  I was already surprised and it was too cute but then Olive stood up and the doeling started nursing!!  Wow.  Well.  Not sure about that but Olive loves her goats so much that she apparently adopted one.  Not letting her continue to nurse it though.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

OH wow!  What a great gal!


----------



## OneFineAcre

That's a good dog


----------



## promiseacres

what a wonderful dog


----------



## Beekissed

That is just the sweetest story!!!!  What a wonderful dog!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

She is a really good girl.  I did separate them though.  Baby nurses way to hard anyway and Olive has her paws full with 7.  We moved baby goat in with a few other baby goats and she is happy as could be.

Olive is starting to wean pups.  She is not wanting to lay down for them anymore, is jumping out of reach, and spending more time away.

We removed the whelping box and got the pups set for their next adventure---going out with the goats.  We are starting them with our small breed goats for now. They are not in with them directly but are not able to leave the nursery room and walk out into the goat pen, staying separated by a fence.  The smaller goats can walk right in and the pups don't seem to note them much yet.

They are piggies, eating their softened food with goat milk and are trying out mom's bowl too (same food but not wet).  They like water.  Drinking it and playing with it.

I wish I could keep them all.


----------



## Latestarter

Their little SHARP teeth are probably starting to irritate/hurt mom when they suckle. I'll bet that little kid felt great compared  I can imagine it will be hard to give them up. They look great! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## goatgurl

boy the pups have really grown a lot.  and what a sweet mama, she saw an orphan in need and helped the best way she knew how.


----------



## samssimonsays

Oh my goodness! What I wouldn't give for one of those pups   They are so darn cute and Olive is such an amazing dog!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Today is the pups second vet visit for their first shot.  They have been spending most of their time with the goats now, though they can go back into the nursery if they want to and that is where I feed them.  Yesterday, I watched as Ammy bounced past my doe Lily and I knew what was going to happen, and sure enough, Lily rolled her with one swift toss of her head.  No yelping though, and Ammy just lay down on the ground near Lily for a few before gently getting up and going about her business.  Lily has proven to be a good training goat.  Not too rough but will not put up with any nonsense as herd queen.  I remember when she rolled Charlie for the first time and he did yelp and I was about to cry but left and didn't save him.  It only took a few times and he learned to walk calmly near his charges.


----------



## Latestarter

Time goes by so fast... Hard to believe almost a month since your last update. How are those puppies doing? Would you by any chance have some updated pics to share? Been getting plenty of kid and lamb fixes lately, but puppies fixes are a much more rare occurrence...


----------



## OneFineAcre

I texted Pearce yesterday
They are 9 weeks old
Biggest one is 23 lbs


----------



## Latestarter

That's awesome! Thanks OFA


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh jeeez has it really been a month!  Sorry about that!  We have been hitting that to do list hard.  Pasture fence is done, hotwire added to my parent's fence, making a new feed building for the meat goats, and kidding season for the dairy goats is done.  Updates!  I have not weighed them this week yet but I am estimating 25-26 lbs.


----------



## promiseacres

So beautiful


----------



## Latestarter

They are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## samssimonsays

LOVE! I so wish I could bring one home lol!


----------



## Latestarter

Danged. Seems like yesterday and yet more than another month has passed! Have you placed any of the pups yet? I don't imagine it will be difficult... How are they doing?


----------



## Ferguson K

@Pearce Pastures  how ARE those gorgeous pups doing?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hi guys!  I have had one heck of a few months here.  DH's department closed at work and while he still has a job, his hours are a mess and we never know week-to-week what to expect.  Then an unexpected opportunity landed in my lap and I jumped on it.  I got a new job so I am in the middle of packing up my classroom and moving to a new school.  I will also be teaching for Purdue University in addition to the new high school so lot and lots of changes going on.

Pups have all gone to their new farms, except for the two we kept.  

Moxie is working a farm nearby us, guarding goats and is the love of three young children.  

Winnie is on another local farm that raises completely organic and non-gmo feeds and meats.

Boris is working with goats and cattle just north of us in Michigan.

Ammy is in Illinois working with sheep and goats.

Bear took to a cushy life at a huge fenced property with 3 young boys where he is spoiled to pieces.

Our fellas, Tater and Teddy, are learning their roles here.  Tater is the calmer and more watchful of the two and is now with the boers alongside his "auntie" who is training him well.  Teddy, who we knew was a bit more mischievous but is also more independent, is with our adult milking does and kids.  He is the kind of digging holes and catching moles and squirrels at this point.  Both boys weighed in last week at 52lbs.  I really need to get updated pics.


----------



## MrsKuhn

That is awesome @Pearce Pastures  Makes me happy to hear that they found such awesome forever homes! Cant wait to see pictures of your two


----------



## babsbag

Grown and gone, how time flies. I hope things settle down for you and DH and that you have a fabulous summer vacation.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on the new job for you! Teaching at Purdue as well... Impressive!   Sorry to hear hubby's employment is blowing in the wind so to speak... Hope things settle down there and stabilize for him, that has to make life uncomfortable... Grats on placing all the pups with good owners. Sounds like they will all do fine! I'm sure the two you kept will turn out as good as their parents  Thanks for the update! Hope you have a great teacher's summer!


----------

